# Seiko 200M Diver Totally Bomb Proof 3000 Hours Diveing Still Going Str



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi well hear we have from jan 1992 a seiko 7N36-7A0A not a watch you see much by the way .the guy i got from told me this,this watch has dived in the red sea,barrier reef,carlbben.south afica,maldives,scapa flow, amongst others,he said he had had owned omega,rolex,tissot ,divers watches but this was by far the best watch he had used ,there obvious sings of wear on the watch as its done 3000 hrs of underwater work.he said thatit had always been well maintian,when he had new battery had the seals done as well and then pressure tested .i just had to have for its history and thefact you do not see 7A0A much gold hands and dial markes and logo , have you got one that has worked harder .all the best woody77.by the way keeping very good time day & date still working .


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice that - I like the fact that it hasn't been babied & has been used for what it was intended for :thumbup:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

pauluspaolo said:


> Nice that - I like the fact that it hasn't been babied & has been used for what it was intended for :thumbup:


+1, although if it were me I would replace the crystal, if still poss.

Lovely buy Woody :good:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

I love seeing watches like this that are a little battle scarred, have been well used and have a story to tell. They have lived along with their owner.

Nice one Woody.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice find Woody, I'm liking the "lived in look".


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi guys thanks for the coms all the best woody77.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice one Ian. Reminds me of this one that I had some years ago:-



It ran spot on in all functions.

Mike


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great to see a diver used for what it's been engineered for! Testament to the toughness of Seiko, too.

Great stuff, Woody! You always have something interesting to show us... :thumbup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi I will try this one next for swimming if I can fine one like for it ,I think this one will take the pool ok .all the best woody77.


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a magnificent feat Woody, just shows you how robust these Seiko divers are, plus although there's signs of wear it still functions as it should after 3000 hours of underwater work, how many other so called diving watches could take that kind of abuse!


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 12, 2012)

It's a seiko, what else d you expect?!


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am starting to think watches with a few scratches look better than ones straight out of the box. Gives them a bit more personality and some character.


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep,

Ive been asked if im scared of marking my watches, I always say, you can only enjoy them so much in a box, there always better on the wrist!


----------

